# Callum



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

This was my puppy when he was about 3 months old he is quite large and he is even larger now.


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

He is exactly 6 months old now


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my he is absolutely adorable. Can u put him in the post to me please lol

so cute


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

aw wow he is beautiful, just out of interest do you use a halti on him?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he's beautiful!!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

No i dont use Haltis none of my dogs have ever needed them to behonest Callum is the best out of all the dogs i have owned he just trots along by the side of you and even when he is free of the lead he stays close by..I just use a normal lead and a nylon slip collar..


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> aw wow he is beautiful, just out of interest do you use a halti on him?


I was going to ask that, it looks like he wears a noseband  Very sweet looking though


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

he is utterly delicious!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

gorgeous pupster


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is stunning!


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

I see what you mean he has a line accross his nose i am hoping that will dissapear in time he is also changing colour now getting a bit of blonde to his pale hair so it all may very well blend in..So pleased you like him he isnt a bad puppy he is very well behaved..


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

I am staying at my daughters for 2 weeks till i move into my new house so i have callum with me and he is having a great time running my daughters old dog into the ground.he is a joy to take anywhere as he is so well behaved.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous, a big chunky handsome lad!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi very handsome BIG boy


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks he is BIG he has hollow legs as well he can eat for a Army good job he gets exercise or else he would be like a roly poly.He isnt even 7 months old yet..


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for the kind remarks i will tell him what you said !!!He is getting to be a handsome boy now even though he was one of the uglyiest puppys i have owned he has grown into a swan..He looked a little wretch when i got him..


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

he is absolutely stunning , i two have a golden they are a lovely breed solaid back and friendly welcome to pf hun hope allgoes well with ur move xx:thumbup:


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks he is 7 months old tommorow we are still staying at my daughters house maybe for another 10 days will be glad to be settled.
I have bought him a toy today to celebrate him being 7 months old he has come on in leaps and bounds recently though he keeps chasing my daughters old dog as he thinks its fun he gets a bit rough though as he slaps him on the head and he is only small at least he is playing and being fun.


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, now there's a handsome little chap!  And can I just say that Callum is such a brilliant name for a dog! :lol:


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for that he is growing quite handsome now i am not sure i should have called him Callum as my last dog was called Connor and its a bit similar but its to late now..He likes his name well enough..


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Callum has joined a gang of kids i am staying at my daughters while we move house and he has been playing with the kids in the garden he is the best footballer in the village He is having the time of his life.


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

He's absolutely stunning! Looks like he's really enjoying himself too!


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

I took him to a country park today so he had a paddle he was a bit scared of the water last time i took him but today he went in to the top of his legs.he was also a pest chasing butterflys and dragonflys while i tried to get their pictures.


----------

